# Imagemixer 3 question



## carina83 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have put together a video on ImageMixer 3 but when I go to write it to a DVD it says "NOT ENOUGH FREE SPACE IN WORKSPACE. CHANGE THE WORKSPACE."

What does this mean and how can I fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## slynns112 (May 1, 2008)

When ImageMixer says "NOT ENOUGH FREE SPACE IN WORKSPACE. CHANGE THE WORKSPACE." That means you don't have enough space on your hard drive to store the temporary files. You need to change to another drive that can handle the files. You can change that setting under Settings, workspace. Choose another hard drive that would have more space.


----------



## hwjr372 (Mar 20, 2011)

How do you find a drive with sufficient space? The imagemixer worked fine for a while and now I'm getting the 'insufficient workspace' message. I can't find anything with sufficient space, though.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

How much spare space on your hard drive(s) do you have? - to check R click on your drive icon(s) in My Computer and select Properties.

Video, particularly Hi Def video, takes quite a bit of space - quite common to see 10 minutes video being 1-2GB in file size - and if you are editing in Image Mixer the temporary files are even larger as they include effects etc.


----------



## hwjr372 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks! I did not know how to check the R drive. There was not much space and I was able to clear some to do what I wanted to do. Much appreciated!


----------

